# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Overmatig transpireren in het gezicht

## saarin

ik ben een vrouw van 53 jaar en heb sinds een paar jaar last van overmatige transpiratie in mijn gezicht het druppeld werkelijk van mijn voorhoofd en ook mijn haar ligt nat op mijn hoofd weet iemand een oplossing?

----------


## sjoukje-ede

Hallo Saarin,
Jou klacht herken ik heel erg ik ben zelf 51 en ook ik heb enorm last van overmatig transpireren inhet gezicht.
het begint bij de T-zone gaat naar het achterhoofd en hals-nek en decolate.
het loopt met straaltjes erbij langs en regelmatig komen er druppels in de ogen waardoor het behoorlijk prikt, niet lekker dus.
Mijn haar i ook drijf nat. 
Dit is vreselijk ver transpireren niet extreem over de rest van het lichaam.
Maar bij elke kleine inspanning, na het douchen tijdens het aan kleden, na fietsen, na een paar minuten stofzuigen, echt je kunt niks doen of het is weer over.
Ik had dit vroeger wel iets in mindere mate, maar in 2005 heb ik een CVA gehad en ben ook diabetes geworden, is het veel erger geworden omdat alles meer energie kost.
Momenteel werk ik weer 12 uur in de week, maar heb veel gerevalideert en heb nog therapie. Er wordt overal aandacht aan besteed maar NIET aan datr transpireren, wat ook een flinke handicap is, vind ik zelf.
Ik heb spreekuren met patienten maar het eerste uur schaam ik me rot omdat ik zo transpireer, en ja dan wordt het nog erger.

Dus je ziet ik herken het heel erg en weet wat het met je doet.
Ik ben ook opzoek naar een oplossing, vandaar dat ik op dit forum terecht ben gekomen.
Wie weet is hier iemand die een oplossing weet ik ben benieuwd.

Maar ook al is de kwaal niet prettig ik zelf ben blij dat er meer zijn die het hebben en dat je niet de enigste bent.

Ik hoop dat dit je ook een beetje steunt en laten we hopen op een reactie.

Groetjes
Sjoukje

----------


## sjoukje-ede

Sorry dat ik soms wat foutjes maak, maar hoop dat het duidelijk is.
Dat is nog een rest verschijnsel van mijn CVA, sorry

----------


## sjoukje-ede

Is de enige mogelijkheid die injectie???
Kan iemand hier antwoord opgeven????

----------


## saarin

> Is de enige mogelijkheid die injectie???
> Kan iemand hier antwoord opgeven????


sinds kort ben ik begonnen met acupunctuur. je hoort nog of het helpt!

----------


## mike

Wie heeft er tips voor mij ivm erg veel transpireren vooral in mijn gezicht.Heb al van alles geprobeerd:accupuctuur,homeopathie,betablokkers,lo ntoforese, maar niks helpt.Wie kan me helpen? Alvast erg bedankt,groeten Mike.

----------


## AROMAR

Hai Mike,

probeer het eens met Herocyn medicinale talkpoeder....
Je kunt ook een proefzakje aanvragen..
Groeten en succes,

Marjolijn

----------


## mike

Hoi,Marjolijn bedankt voor de tip! Maar waar kan ik het kopen? Groeten Mike.

----------


## seleke83

Ik ben een jonge vrouw van 27 jaar en heb ook ontzettend last van zweet in mijn gezicht,het druppelt gewoon naar beneden,zelfs als ik gewoon rustig op de bank zit.
Ik heb er nu ongeveer een half jaar last van en ik zit er echt mee,ik schaam me er echt voor.Ik heb nu een afspraak gemaakt bij de huisarts hopelijk kan er wat aan gedaan worden.Ik hou jullie op de hoogte.

----------


## janoel

hier komt weinig uit, kheb het zelfde probleem maar schiet hier niks mee op

----------


## christel1

Hier kunnen botox inspuitingen misschien een oplossing zijn, niet om de rimpeltjes weg te spuiten maar om de zweetklieren lam te leggen, ze gebruiken botox ook onder de armen bij overmatig zweten, misschien kunnen ze dit ook gebruiken voor het gezicht ? Heb gelezen op een forum dat ze het in de haarlijn doen, niet in het gezicht zelf omdat dan je wenksbrauwen kunnen gaan zakken. 
Je kan misschien ook een tennispolsbandje aandoen en van als je iets voelt verschijnen van zweet je direct afdrogen, ze hebben die nog in mooie kleurtjes dus het valt niet zo echt op. Voor degenen die lang haar hebben misschien een haarband in katoen zodat deze al het zweet opneemt. 
Er bestaan ook geneesmiddelen tegen maar die houden ook risico's in maar alles houdt risico's in, dus bespreken best met een dermatoloog. 
Bij vrouwen van ouder dan 50 kan het aan de menopauze liggen, bij mannen natuurlijk niet. Misschien ook de schildklier eens laten testen, daar kan meer uitkomen dan men denkt. 
Groetjes

----------


## janoel

bedankt voor de reactie, dacht dat de site dood was
hier heb ik dus wel wat aan

bedankt chtistel1

----------

